# yarn stores in south Florida



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

Does anyone know of a yarn store in the Aventura area? There was one on South Dixie Highway, but it closed.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't know of any in n dade area, there is one in Weston, not far from I 75 called the Raging Wool. Alice the owner is a lovely lady.and there is elegant stitches in s dade somewhere. there is a quilting shop on griffin road just east of 441 that carries some yarn. oh yes stitchers haven in the sunrise/plantation area on cleary blvd and that is all i know of in Broward!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

debg said:


> Does anyone know of a yarn store in the Aventura area? There was one on South Dixie Highway, but it closed.


I believe GREAT BALLS OF YARN has several stores in S. Florida. Google them for locations.


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

If you want to travel a little further north, Justimaginknit is east of the Florida Tpke in Lake Worth. Lots of yarns and patterns and help available.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure where Aventura is but a great yarn shop in Sarasota is "A Good Yarn". A very nice and friendly shop.


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

IMO, the BEST shop in Palm Beach County is Knitters Nook. Go to knittersnookflorida.com for directions. The owner is so nice. It's north of Aventura though, in Delray.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

There is one on Ponce de leon ave in Miami. Not sure what it is called.


----------



## Tweetie (Apr 29, 2011)

Knitters Nook is on Atlantic Avenue, right behind the Carnival shopping area in Delray Beach. Staff is very nice, plenty of yarn to choose from & parking is easy.


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

The one on Ponce in Coral Gables (!) is called THE KNITTING GARDEN and I can highly recommend it. They are kind, instructive, social and witty people. They welcome any level - knitter or crocheter - into their group. Movies - knit nights - social affairs - lovely groups of people. Their classes are also great. 

Then there is one more LYS further down Dixie Highway - just above (toward downtown Miami) - called TROPICAL KNITS. They are also great (just a bit farther for me to go). 

I went to A GOOD YARN - while visiting friends in Sarasota. I found them to be lovely people with a tendency to steer one toward expensive yarns (and those were not always marked for price). Sigh. Did find them helpful and they took their time with my purchase. They also have a great selection of yarns.

Hope this helps. Don't know of any in or really close to Aventura. The Gables one would be my recommendation...based on distance.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

ynotknit said:


> IMO, the BEST shop in Palm Beach County is Knitters Nook. Go to knittersnookflorida.com for directions. The owner is so nice. It's north of Aventura though, in Delray.


This shop would be about 30 - 45 mins from Aventura. It is a very nice shop and the people there are VERY NICE . On the other hand..don't bother with the Lake Worth shop. I live just around the corner from it & have stopped bothering to go inn. The people there seem annoyed. However, if you needlepoint, there is a shop in that same center that is awesome!


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

I'm headed to Naples area next week. Any recommendations on yarn shops there? thanks, Riley


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Riley: I am leaving for Fort Myers Beach in Fla. It is about a half hr drive to Naples. I go to a knitting shop on #41. I can't remember the exact name,its a womans name beginning with S. ???????Knitting(seniors moment) When and if I remember I'll let you know. Take care. Sorry I'm not any more help. Sheila


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

thanks Sheila,


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

For LYS in Coral Gables - go to THE KNITTING GARDEN - they just moved so they are at either 1923 OR 2716 Ponce de Leon Blvd, CG 33134 - phone 305-774-1060.

Also - ELEGANT STITCHES is a great LYS - in So Miami - 8841 SW 132 St. Phone 305-232-4005. These guys are great, too. 

Love both these stores. Great personnel - helpful. Well stocked stores. Wonderful classes. Check them out on the internet. Good websites.


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Riley: My brain is working now. The shop is Nancy's knitting. Ive always found them to be very he3lpful na a wonderful selection yarn. Take Care Sheila


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

sorry about the spelling mistakes. sm


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

thanks, Sheila......take care and have fun, Riley


----------



## RoseB13 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## KeiraC48 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

